# Betta Condominiums



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Nu~ not as fancy as that, but I thought I'd show off my new shelves I got for my many tanks. And no, this isn't all of my betta/fish.







They're simple and sturdy, home-made with much love and thanks to my Nana <3 Who has definitely enabled my betta addiction. 

Not seen here are Acheron in a 10g and 9 girls in their sorority or the qt of 7 panda cories.


----------



## Corsica (Apr 1, 2013)

Love them! I sure could use a set.


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Just grabbed some decent sized planks of wood fromt he hardware store =)


----------



## Theluvatre (Mar 24, 2013)

WOW hopefully when I live on my own I'll have some nice shelves like that it's beAUTiful


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Thanks ^^ I can't get over how simple they are but they've already done so much for me xD

I plan to keep decorating them with small things, and wanted them blank so I can paint or doodle fish stuff on them =)


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

I like how Falcor's tank looks already!

So most of your bettas, and all of your Ghibli!!


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Well I guess half of them...soon as I have Manaphy and Falcor..I...hmm. Maybe half?

-stretches- Long day of hard work, bweh. But now everyone has a neighbour (or will) and all but one tank is in one room now.


----------



## Raincloud (Apr 10, 2013)

Wow, it looks so cool.


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Thankies ^^

I have an idea to hand-make some hemp and seashells and starfish off the ends of teh shelf.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

One of these tanks is not like the others... 

I wish I could get away with having that setup!! Larger apartment firstly. Love how you set up your extra decorations and hung that gorgeous painting and the flowers then all your cords are in a hell tangle lol I died a little at that but I love the setup! You're lucky!


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Indeed, one is a Ghibli cage =3

Yea...my little fire hazard...you should've seen the living room floor last night when the shelves were lying in pieces in front of the door to the apartment. No raptors getting in my house last night! But due to my hobbies, our house is a regular deathtrap every week or so ^^; 

I will figure out something of the cords =O.......eventually >.< I'm almost thinking of rigging some sort of super absorbant cuff around them so that water won't drip to the socket atleast. But if that electrical socket goes, well..um......I would love more sockets.


----------



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

Its so beautiful! I love the flowers everywhere!


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Thanks! =D I'll prlly update this thread in two weeks when I have more decorations added.


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

That looks fantastic, Syr. I love how you decorated everything.


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Thanks Feng =D 

it took far less time than I thought it might. =3


----------



## motherpeters (Mar 3, 2013)

Syr, sometimes those power outlets have little holes in the back to hang them on things. With those nifty shelves (see my jealousy?  ) you could probably attach them to the sides, a little off the ground. That way, you can still have your water trap without having to make your super-absorbent layer. 

 Love the tanks, btw. One of my boys has the balinese lantern too and LOVES it.


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Yea Ryuu sleeps in the upper room in it all the time during the day then switches to his leaf at night :3

I will have to check if these ones have that, I never even thought to check! That's a great idea =D Thank you!

EditL:: No holes, but it looks like they have some sort of clip slot. The package didnt come with anythuing, so maybe I'll look around the hardware section and see what Ic an find


----------



## Allirane (Mar 24, 2013)

This is a great idea! Next year, my friend and I are SO doing this!


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Maybe you could thread the individual tank cords through their own PVC tube (and label them so you know who is who) and that would free up some of the tangle. Then to absorb any drips, pack the end of the PVC closest to the plug with some rag.


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

That's another really good idea =D Thank you!

And thanks Allirane ^^


----------



## motherpeters (Mar 3, 2013)

You could also find PVC pipe big enough to hold the power strips with plugs and attach that to the side.  Then you could pull it out and not worry about having to unhook the power strip from the side if you need to move it.


----------



## percyfyshshelley (Feb 26, 2013)

Wow! I am so impressed with that setup! The tanks! The decorations and flowers! The shelves!
*running off now to shamelessly attempt to copy the idea, including the rodent*


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

xD Thank you, I'm glad you approve!


----------



## percyfyshshelley (Feb 26, 2013)

I seriously love it, how all the tanks look different but they all look good together. I have a very sturdy homemade stand that I could do something like that with it. I just needs some inspiration. Did you do that painting btw? It's gorgeous. Sorry to call your rodent a rodent, I couldn't tell if he was a hamster or a mouse or a gerbil in the pix lol.


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

He is a gerbil. But I call him a Ghibli, as that's his name =P I also call him crazy rat every once ina while. 

And yes, I did the paintings. The veiltail one is a betta that died in December, the one that got me back into the hobby. He died awhile after that painting was done.


----------



## Tonksy (Apr 6, 2013)

This looks like my room! xD So many tanks!
I love the setup, that's awesome that you made these! 
Talk me out of making some... I already have too many tanks... :lol:


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Well, I shall tell you my schedule then. I work 730-330 Mon-Fri. Tuesdays I do small tanks ( so 4 less than 5 gallon tanks), wednesday I do 5 gallons (so 4 5 gallon, soon to be 5), thurday I do 10gallons and the 29g (so 3 larger tanks), and Friday or Saturday I do the small ones again. Saturday is Ghibli's change day too. So all in all I have 2, sometimes 3 nights a week where i get to come home and do art commissions or just do nothing =P making dinner aside.


----------



## percyfyshshelley (Feb 26, 2013)

I'll have to stalk you on deviant art!


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

I welcome more fans on DA =D I have a few more betta projects I'm planning soon as my commissions are clear.


----------



## percyfyshshelley (Feb 26, 2013)

Ok, I be a fan! Love your stuff. I'll have to see about a commission once I have stopped spending all my $ on live fish. And you're in Canada! Yay no ridiculous shipping costs.
Oh, I just have to say when I opened this thread "betta condo" I thought it was going to be about those horrible little betta cubes that you can stack like condos, and maybe you'd seen one in a store and was ranting about it. But no, I open the thread and it's beautiful betta suites!


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Lol! Nah, I dont like those tiny things. Though I do think stores should have a custom shelf with acrylic betta tanks that are about a gallon but have the same water filtration as the big tanks. That way they have room, the water can be slightly heated, and they can sell less betta for more.

My nearsest Prtsmart just puts tgeir 100+ bettas on anormal shelf in their cups, making a shelf of bettas 4-5 cups deep. Its rlly hard to get to the back of the shelf and they're all bored and/or stressed out. 

I think selling like 20 from a custom built betta shelf would encourage the store to jack the price a little as these choice 20 are on a brilliant display and look healthier and prlly would be healthier, but then less betta would waste away in those cups too. I dont mind spending a little more if it means less painful, drawn out deaths.


----------



## Nibblez (Jan 29, 2013)

That has to be the most diverse unit for pet storage ever! ITS AMAZING! So many different tanks, all decorated just as beautifully in its own way. Even better, you managed to put them all together with each other. Awesome stuff!


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Thanks very much ^^

I like to think someday I might have the time and space to make custom tank decor and/or tanks. I find it really fun =D


----------



## Deanna01 (Apr 22, 2013)

Syriiven, you have such a nice assortment of nano tanks that you must be an expert on them! Which is your favorite? I am utterly new to the hobby. I have a 12-gallon Fluval Edge, and I've just ordered a Fluval Chi (which I saw one of in your assortment). Of the tanks you have, which do you find the easiest to care for? Which type do your bettas seem happiest in, too?


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Depends on the betta, really, but the first thing you want to take into account is finnage and how much drag it creates. 

Ryuu has a long (slightly tangled) veil, and he does absolutely fantastic in the Fluval Chi. I think it's prlly my favourite for very little flow, and it looks beautiful. My only problem with it is that since the filter is also a fountain, more water evaporates than normal over a few days, and if the water gets so low the filter starts coughing and it makes a horrible sound xD So I always have some water on hand to just top it off between water changes. My only other issue with the Chi is that sometimes it's difficult to maneuver around the filter box as it's set int he center, but otherwise I love it. 

I have the 4g Evolve, which is another favourite because the filter and pump and heater are in the back, so you only see the fish and the decor. So it's also easilly made into a 'chi' feel if you like, and is very simple. I know my Eranikus loves his home, and I just use some pantyhose and an elastic band to muffle the outflow, as it's very strong. 

Then I think the other one is the 3g that Slyph is in (between the Chi and Evolve) and it's...I think a Marina Aquascape Bowfront..soemthing or other....

Anyways, it's small and easy but has plenty of space for a betta and I love the light on top. Very nice and white, and it keeps me java fern going xD Slyphs secret hiding spot 

Then the others are a simple minibow 2.5g and a 3g Halfmoon, both still very easy and don't take up too much space. Though with the halfmoon I sometimes find decorating a little difficult as space gets small on the ends and most cave ornaments are too big to make it roomy enough for an exploring fish. 

But to make any tank a beautiful one I'd suggest bubblers for aeration and then things like bamboo canes. Just make sure the leaves are out of the water. But bamboo (rinse the roots thoroughly though) grows wonderfully in tanks, I have some in the back of filters, and a few longer canes I can use in some of the shorter tanks. Making a plastic mesh custom lid is easy enough, and lighting can be found to clip on, or using a lamp.


----------



## Deanna01 (Apr 22, 2013)

I'm so glad to hear you're happy with the Chi! I hope I will be, as well. I primarily have rocks for decor in my Edge (green tree agate), but I am getting a large selection of plants in on Friday. I'll have to look into bamboo.


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

That looks terrific!. Can I borrow Nana for the weekend I move into the garage?


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

xD She did do a fantastic job, but yea, just bought some decent size planks and cut them to fit my tanks with ample room =)


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

Wow that really looks awesome. great job your Nana did you too all your tanks looks beautiful !


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Thank you!

And I have great news! I bought two HUGE power bars so I'm not piggy backing the cheap ones. And apparently my outlet can ahndle 1800 watts of stuff, and I am nowhere near that with just 9 tanks xD So No more fire hazard =D


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

That is the best news now you dont have to worry and could even add stuff right! 

I like how you left room to work on the tanks. Setting up a metal warehouse racking in the garage that was picked up on kijiji cheap. Yours looks much better than mine will for sure. Your tanks look so nice set up that way.


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

You can decorate the rack easilly enough. Silk plants from any craft store with wire anc be wrapped around them, and making seashell dangles would be easy. Could even just do xmas lights to make it brighter. 

But what's improtant is it does teh job lol.


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

You know that is a great idea. Im so awful at making anything look nice! Industrial would be my style  

I am going to try that maybe with LED light strips... ohh maybe could make it really cool hmmm.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Caught up on this thread! I want to see pics of your gerbil! Also, I really need to get a shelving system set up... And power bars are the bast things ever!


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

I can post some pics in my thread later of Ghibli =3 He's been fussing over a corner nest since he ate his house xP


----------

